# My new Ariens Hydro Pro Track 32 with LED headlights & flashers!



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

I picked up my brand new Ariens on Saturday: Hydro Pro Track 32. I would also like to extend my deep appreciation for the owner of PnP Machines in Congers, NY, Rick, for upgrading my Ariens with 4 LED headlights, 1 amber LED lightbar, 3 LED tailights, 2 LED flashers (amber & white strobes), constructing (including welding) a frame to support all of the lights, and installing lighted LED switches on the dashboard.

If anyone is interseted in learning how these upgrades were accomplished, I will ask Rick to join this thread. Rick is an Ariens independent dealer with AMAZING customer service! I am sooooo happy I met him and will work with him in the future!


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

N i c e!!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice !! .....with ll those lights where are you planning on using her? Also curious what engine mods were done to power the lights / charge the battery


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes - I plan on using this when it snows. I used the snowblower already on Saturday removing packed snow next to the curb on the street. Rick turned on all of the lights with the engine running at idle. He measured > 13 volts; the battery was still charging. The light modifications were very easy to install thanks to this Ariens equipped with an on-board, 12-volt battery. No engine modifications were necessary (or possible?).

sr71...I plan on helping my neighbors with their driveways and sidewalks. I have very long workdays and do not arrive home until 8:00 PM. The next time we have snow, I will be able to illuminate the driveway and sidewalk in front of me with no problem. We have about 40 homes on our block and only 3 snowblowers - I have introduced a 4th. During the last storm we had, we saw our elderly neighbors shoveling heavy snow. The moment I saw that I knew I had to help somehow. I can only shovel so much snow before I need to rest. With my new Ariens, I will be able help many neighbors on our block - especially the elderly.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Holy crap dude. You don't need to blow snow, you'll just melt. Might help out at your local airport for landing lights. Nice.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

rick did sme nice work for you vailen


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope we see a video of the new machine in action soon.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Kielbasa...I can't wait for the next snow storm! However, I have a feeling we may have to wait until next year unless Mother Nature surprises us with a major snow storm in northern NJ in March. When the day comes, I will have my wife record the debut.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Heck when you turned the lights on Vailen, I think I saw you way down here in Edison. 
Nice, (thumbs up) all you need now is a heated bucket seat. 

This last storm was a fizzle huh! 
I got a whopping 1/16".


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, that is a heck of a machine! Congrats, looks like nice work.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

holy crap! lol nice job!


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Heck when you turned the lights on Vailen, I think I saw you way down here in Edison.
> Nice, (thumbs up) all you need now is a heated bucket seat.
> 
> This last storm was a fizzle huh!
> I got a whopping 1/16".


Only Edison? Oh man...I knew I should have installed more headlights...I wanted to be seen as far as Atlantic City! 

That last storm was so disappointing...a storm with no rain or snow. LOL! I hope I have a chance to debut the "tank" this month.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice job, and I especially like the idea of the strobes. I too find myself out usually when the street lights come on. And inevitably I've some close calls, with some folks that are not looking out.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Excuse me wile I pick my jaw up off the floor. I bet you will be the talk of the neighborhood with that rig. WOW, very nice!. 

Hawk, I think you better step up your game. Haha.


----------



## MattM (Dec 11, 2012)

The only thing your missing are some KC Hilite protective covers for daytime use.

Light Covers 6" Round Yellow, Black Sunglasses Logo KC # 5205


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I definitely think that thing needs more cowbell...or at least a stereo system and maybe one of those little 12v dash board heaters. You may want to add a forklift fan for when the sun hits at high noon, and a windshield wiper may come in handy....

Those mounds at the EOD from the plow trucks are pretty high this year, you may want one of those dune buggy flags for daylight use.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Nice job, and I especially like the idea of the strobes. I too find myself out usually when the street lights come on. And inevitably I've some close calls, with some folks that are not looking out.


I thought about adding strobes when I recalled my high school days living in Minnesota. During blizzards when visibility is almost zero, I was amazed to learn that people can't see headlights from cars or other power equipment. All they can see is a general glare. The light from flashing strobes, however, cut through the thick falling snow effectively. 

I encourage anyone with a snowblower to find a way to add amber or white strobes (not blue or red as these colors are much more regulated by the state). If you are blowing snow near the road during heavy snowfall, do not count on a car seeing you. Remember that a car hitting you at 10 mph will put you in the hospital.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> I definitely think that thing needs more cowbell...or at least a stereo system and maybe one of those little 12v dash board heaters. You may want to add a forklift fan for when the sun hits at high noon, and a windshield wiper may come in handy....
> 
> Those mounds at the EOD from the plow trucks are pretty high this year, you may want one of those dune buggy flags for daylight use.


I do have future upgrades planned (next year). I might add an RPM gauge and a Volt gauge. 

Another idea I had was to enclose the canopy. Rick and I have a wild idea of installing a platform whereby someone could stand on and have the snowblower pull them along. According to Rick, this Ariens does have enough power. I'm just not sure how well this would work when I need to go in reverse (which is often). But I love the idea!

As for a stereo....that's another good idea! I can easily create a mount for my iPhone and 2 wireless speakers. 

Someone else suggested that I install a very loud truck horn. The 12V battery can provide the power.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For strobes, a simple solution (requiring no/minimal modifications) might be to get some of the battery-powered LED flashing lights that cyclists put on their bikes. Red is most common, but you can probably get white as well (some headlights, for instance, also have a flashing mode).


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> For strobes, a simple solution (requiring no/minimal modifications) might be to get some of the battery-powered LED flashing lights that cyclists put on their bikes. Red is most common, but you can probably get white as well (some headlights, for instance, also have a flashing mode).


The use of small flashers on bicycles are not overly regulated, thus you could use as many of those types of flashers as you would like. The regulations prohibit the use of larger flashers seen on trucks, maintenance vehicles, police cars, etc.

I did read some reading on regulations on the use of strobes, beacons, etc. on non-government vehicles. The laws REALLY vary by state. However, these laws prohibit the use of flashers on cars & other personal automobiles. I did not find any regulation prohibiting them on snowblowers, forklifts, etc. I am by no means an expert, but as long as we do not use snowblowers with flashers on public roadways I think we are ok. I would not want to snowblow the street anyway.  However, I recommend you avoid using red or blue flashers as those are restricted to emergency vehicles only.

I was going to use battery-powered flashers if I was not able to install the 12V version. If you are interested, be sure to study each product carefully and identify their brightness. Some report their brightness in watts, others in lumens, and others not at all. Compare what you learn with the brightness of flashers on commercial vehicles (their brightness is regulated by the state; they need to have a minimum level of brightness to qualify for use on government vehicles). My personal opinion is to choose a flasher that is at least 50% as bright as a flasher used on government vehicles. (That's not scientific; the brighter flashers are considerably more expensive.) The flashers I use on my snowblower have the same brightness as those found on forklifts you see in Home Depot.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

i'd mount one of those air horns people carry in theyre boats just in case someone dosn't see your lights you can scare the crap out of them if they get too close.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

brickcity said:


> i'd mount one of those air horns people carry in theyre boats just in case someone dosn't see your lights you can scare the crap out of them if they get too close.


Yep a horn in a can, they are loud too. I carry a few in my boat, they last in the can for a long time too.
Though I don't know how they they will work in extremely cold temperatures.
If I can't get wet it is too cold to take my boat out. 

Vailen, I think we still will have some more snow yet. For you to light up the neighborhood........I mean the upper part of the state. 

I think March will see another storm here in Jersey, maybe more then one more, you have a better chance then me down here, normally.
This year I think my area got more then yours. In my local area they say we are at 58" snowfall total....so far.
What kind of totals did you get way up yonder? You know?


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Yep a horn in a can, they are loud too. I carry a few in my boat, they last in the can for a long time too.
> Though I don't know how they they will work in extremely cold temperatures.
> If I can't get wet it is too cold to take my boat out.
> 
> ...


We are near 60 inches of snow this year. But another major storm in March? Maybe we'll be surprised. Could you imagine a snowstorm dropping 24 inches in March? 

And now everyone has me thinking about installing a blow horn...LOL!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

The options are abundant for electrical modifications when there is a charging circuit and a battery. Enjoy the great lighting upgrades!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Vailen said:


> I thought about adding strobes when I recalled my high school days living in Minnesota. During blizzards when visibility is almost zero, I was amazed to learn that people can't see headlights from cars or other power equipment. All they can see is a general glare. The light from flashing strobes, however, cut through the thick falling snow effectively.
> 
> I encourage anyone with a snowblower to find a way to add amber or white strobes (not blue or red as these colors are much more regulated by the state). If you are blowing snow near the road during heavy snowfall, do not count on a car seeing you. Remember that a car hitting you at 10 mph will put you in the hospital.


I am kind of surprised that manufactures don't offer this as an accessory. 

A four foot tube with a slight bend to make it straight up, some u-bolts, a splice, a beacon, and a platter under it to keep you from being blinded, voila.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

brickcity said:


> i'd mount one of those air horns people carry in theyre boats just in case someone dosn't see your lights you can scare the crap out of them if they get too close.


 A snow blower with train horns......Well if you can't move the snow, at least you will be able to move people and large farm animals.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> A snow blower with train horns......Well if you can't move the snow, at least you will be able to move people and large farm animals.


Train horns? I'd probably vibrate the snow out of my way. 

Train horns & cow bells & gauges...oh my! Now you are really giving me ideas. What's next? Rick is a magician & and could probably make this happen. If I keep thinking about upgrades I might go bankrupt.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmmm, nekid lady mud flaps?


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> hmmm, nekid lady mud flaps?


rofl !!!! :d


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

On the practical side, a 12v port to charge the cell phone, and a cell phone holder. 

Now, for the not o practical, and it kind of depends on how much noise you have under the screen/shroud. Speakers that you could mount up top, firing down, and that plug into you phone/mp3 player. Depending on your local laws, and whether you have a smart phone, you could get the scanner app that would allow you to listen to the plow drivers and know when they are coming. Or you could just listen to your favorite station over iheart.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok...below is a summary of possible future upgrades people have recommended so far (practical & unpractical):

(1) iPhone holder with wire less speakers mounted on the dashboard, with a possible 12V connection to keep the phone charged
(2) use a scanner app on my iPhone to monitor when the snow plows are coming
(3) cow bell
(4) mud flaps
(5) rpm and volt gauges
(6) a train or boat air horn
(7) somehow connect a heated seat on the snowblower

Any more ideas?


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Already mentioned volt meter, Think you need to be right around 13.6 volt


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

(8) cupholder


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh cup holder for this:

Brentwood Appliances Electric Coffee Mug with Car Plug: Kitchen & Dining : Walmart.com 

Just to be completely ridiculous, of course.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you get a contract with the New York / jersey airports to plow their runways yet???????????????


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Oh cup holder for this:
> 
> Brentwood Appliances Electric Coffee Mug with Car Plug: Kitchen & Dining : Walmart.com
> 
> Just to be completely ridiculous, of course.



All I need is a 12-volt port - the same as the ones in our cars. That might be possible.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Did you get a contract with the New York / jersey airports to plow their runways yet???????????????


I am near Teterboro airport in NJ. Maybe I can offer my assistance with better landing light illumination, while clearing the snow at the same time.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And while we're at this, this machine needs a name like a boat. 

Like "Snow-minator"


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Vailen said:


> I am near Teterboro airport in NJ. Maybe I can offer my assistance with better landing light illumination, while clearing the snow at the same time.


you can always park the machine at the end of the runway with all the lights on so they don't crash thru the fence and wind up on rt 46. that heated cupholder would come in handy on long nights


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> And while we're at this, this machine needs a name like a boat.
> 
> Like "Snow-minator"


I like that idea. A few people recommended a theme of an M1A1 tank or the army's warthog plane they used to use in the battlefield. Another friend of mine said that my blower is ready for the "snowpacolypse". If you put these ideas together, what could we name the snowblower?


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Rick, from PnP Machines, just posted this video of the snowblower on YouTube:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ah, every tank I've been on always had it's own name on the thermal shroud. Some, I can not repeat in mixed company. One that comes to mind, will get a laugh out of the prior service folks, "Circle X."

In essence it means "its broke, but run with it anyhow till it stops."


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Ah, every tank I've been on always had it's own name on the thermal shroud. Some, I can not repeat in mixed company. One that comes to mind, will get a laugh out of the prior service folks, "Circle X."
> 
> In essence it means "its broke, but run with it anyhow till it stops."


Based on the "extreme" blower you see in the above video...what would you name it? Nice to have someone experienced with real tanks!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Vailen said:


> Ok...below is a summary of possible future upgrades people have recommended so far (practical & unpractical):
> 
> (1) iPhone holder with wire less speakers mounted on the dashboard, with a possible 12V connection to keep the phone charged
> (2) use a scanner app on my iPhone to monitor when the snow plows are coming
> ...


There are some pretty cool ideas, but I doubt you can put much more of a load on that charging circuit or you'll cease the charging of the battery.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Vailen said:


> Based on the "extreme" blower you see in the above video...what would you name it? Nice to have someone experienced with real tanks!


Well I threw out "Snow-minator," but now I'm thinking "Warm Summer Breeze."


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Vailen said:


> Based on the "extreme" blower you see in the above video...what would you name it? Nice to have someone experienced with real tanks!





superedge88 said:


> There are some pretty cool ideas, but I doubt you can put much more of a load on that charging circuit or you'll cease the charging of the battery.


True, but one can dream.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

I am liking "snowminator" so far. "Warm Summer Breeze" is very catchy and had me laughing though.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Or you could shorten it to this, and blair it through the speakers:






Course the neighbors will think that you have completely lost it, but hey, keep them guessing.


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Short time lurker. I joined the forum just so I could see the pictures!


----------

